

Show HN: Server overview system – MyServerIsOnFire.com - theahindle

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;myserverisonfire.com<p>Just got this made and I&#x27;m using it daily for personal use.<p>Looking for beta testers and feedback! :)
======
brianjking
I'd love to get access to this! I entered for beta testing; however, any
opportunity to get bumped up in the list? @brianjking on Twitter.

Thanks!

------
jamiefrasercouk
Works well, and is very easy to install with minimum resource usage. I will be
using it for a long time.

------
theahindle
Let me know! Email ashley@myserverisonfire.com or post here :)

------
dany
email sent!

